# A Few Pictures Of My Home Built.



## bbqblitz (Apr 9, 2006)

I built this last summer. It's pretty hard to beat this smoker for the 75 bux I'm in to it for. Just thought i would share my design. 

http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?i...59small5nv.jpg 

http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?i...60small9rw.jpg 

http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?i...61small7cd.jpg 

http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?i...63small1dl.jpg


----------



## Dutch (Apr 9, 2006)

That's is some pit you have there Blitz. I see the grates are still nice and clean~do you get to use it much? :P


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh yeah! I broke her in last summer. I'm thinking of converting her to gas tho. The fire dept. are jerks where i am. They tried to fine me 125 bux for burning in the summer, and burning with out a permit! I told the guy... it's a BBQ! Get lost!


----------

